# Pulled Pork Recipes, or thoughts



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gents,

I got handed the task of doing this for my daughters going away party. I have had this, before many times. Had this done for my sons graduation.
I have no recipe, lost it. I have done pigs in a pit, just need a recipe.
Thought I would try you gentlemen, before I look on the web.
Got time, any thoughts. Need 2 do 2 6-8 pound pork sides.
Guests around 30-40.
Should do the whole pig, now that I think.
Thank you my friends


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

Now you're talking...

Never Fail pulled pork.

As many pork butts as you want. Or as they call them at my Safeway now in post-structuralist politically correct lingo, I kid you not, Pork Shoulder Roasts. Whatever. I go about 3/4 lb. per person uncooked as there is shrinkage, and hey, at about a buck a pound, what the heck?

Make up some good rub. I like Emeril's Essence:
1 tb Kosher Salt, 1 tb fresh black pepper, 1 tb cayenne, 1 tb Garlic powder, 1 tb Onion powder, 1 tb Italian herb seasoning, 2 tb smoked paprika. More or less. Mix.

Rub the Pork WELL with yellow mustard. (Don't worry this will work out.) 
Then coat well with the rub. Refrigerate overnight. Or not.

Start a smoker of your choice. A separate discussion unto itself. Bring it up to about 225 to 250 fahrenheit. Use real wood charcoal and hickory chunks, some soaked in water, some not, you'll never go back.

Put on the pork and spritz from time to time with apple juice in a spray bottle. Try it, you'll like it. Replenish charcoal and/or hickory as needed. All a great excuse to be outside, "busy," and drink your favorite beverage.

Smoke 'em until they reach an internal temp of about 190 degrees. This is CRUCIAL, as it takes that much temp. to melt the collagen and fat and get true melt in your mouth tenderness. This can take 8 or 9 hours and you will lose your mind waiting for them to move from about 140 or so and get hotter. Be patient and don't overheat your fire.

Then, again this is crucial, wrap 'em in a double layer of heavy duty foil and wrap that in a towel and dump in a cooler for a few hours to sort of mellow and steam. You can use your oven with a bare amount of temp., well under 200 degrees, in the alternative to the cooler.

Finally pull them out, pull apart, hence the name pulled pork, coat with "finishing sauce." Finishing sauce: 1 cup Apple Cider vinegar, 1 tsp red pepper flakes, 1 tb brown sugar.

Add your BBQ sauce of choice. I like both, but not on the same meat, Carolina Mustard Sauce OR Bobby Flay's Mesa Grill BBQ Sauce.
(google 'em or go to foodnetwork.com). 

Dang...

smokingmeatforums.com is as fanatical about this topic as this forum is about clothes.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Cheating*

I believe that this method is cheating, but I offer it for those who prefer to ride with training wheels.

Cook the pork in the oven, and then put it on the smoker after it is cooked to give it a smoky flavor. It will not have a smoke ring, but if you cover it in enough sauce, maybe no one will notice.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

My friends

Thank you very much. I will do this on my charcoal grille. This sound about right. Have done before. At my sons graduation party. A friend from NC came to his graduation as well. And she prepared back then.
Everybody enjoyed her cooking.
Cant get her recipe!
Thats ok, I will enjoy doing this.
Thanks so much
Nice day
There is a gent in the forums named pulled pork.
I wonder if he is a Guniness drinker?
LOL
Nice day my friends


----------

